# Introducir componente en Pspice



## ceuti (Ago 9, 2006)

Buenas noches.

Saludos a todo el mundo, es la primera vez que intervengo en el foro.

Necesito diseñar un amplificador de instrumentación y voy a usar el INA114 de la casa BURR-BROWN. La cuestion es que me he bajado el modelo para el PSPICE de la pagina del fabricante y sinceramente no se como introducirlo en el programa para su utilizacion  ops:  ops:  ops: . He buscado en el foro y no he encontrado nada, sera porque es tan sencillo que nadie habra tenido problemas.

Gracias.


----------



## overgeo (Oct 5, 2006)

Wenas, prueba con esto http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa070/sloa070.pdf#search="using spice model in pspice texas"

es un manual de texas instruments donde explica como usar sus modelos de spice en orcad, vale para cualquier modelo de spice, un saludo.


----------



## ceuti (Oct 5, 2006)

hola muchas gracias por la respuesta, la consulta fue hace tiempo asi que ya he encontrado cual era el problema, metia los archivos *.obj en vez de los *.lib de todos modos leere detenidamente lo que me has pasado que seguro que aprende algo.


----------

